

British public wrong about nearly everything, survey shows - yread
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/british-public-wrong-about-nearly-everything-survey-shows-8697821.html

======
binarymax
The tabloid media is rampantly out of control in the UK. Huge headlines
embellishing on outliers are contributing to these vast misconceptions of
reality.

